# Parts of lawn not coming out of dormancy



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Some sections of my lawn have a good amount of green (the back part of this first picture is the best) but there still a lot of small brown patches, and some bigger ones (back part of second picture). I just took some soil measurements, and they range from 47 to 50 about 3" deep. What is green doesn't seem to be growing yet. The entire thing was matted from the snow, and there was snow mold in places. I did rake the entire lawn for these two reasons.

I'm hoping it's just too soon yet and I'm being impatient? What's the reason for the patches instead of a more uniform brown to green?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

To me it almost looks like a warm season grass not coming out of dormancy.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

My lawn looks very similar. My theory is that the brown patches are one of the following:

-Different grass type that is taking longer to green up, or it was more susceptible to cold damage and needs to recover
-Dead spots due to cold exposure 
-More snow mold in those areas

I don't know. I'd like to here from others on here.


----------



## GreenMountainLawn (Jul 23, 2019)

cfinden said:


> My lawn looks very similar. My theory is that the brown patches are one of the following:
> 
> -Different grass type that is taking longer to green up, or it was more susceptible to cold damage and needs to recover
> -Dead spots due to cold exposure
> ...


Agree with everything you said here. I'm in VT mountains with a Nomix lawn and it also looks very similar to OP. Snow mold, different grass varieties and maybe some cold damage too. Will have to wait to see if there any die off, but I bet it will be fine come sometime in May depending on weather over next few weeks.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Go scrape at it with a rake. 
If it comes up, it's not dormant.


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Thick n Dense said:


> Go scrape at it with a rake.
> If it comes up, it's not dormant.


I think what you're saying is that if it does come up, it's dead. I have raked the areas, there's been a small amount that comes up, but most of it stays there.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Most of my yard looks this way still. It should recover. Feed it small doses of nitrogen if the weather permits.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

You're up in NH I would give it a little more time it's still early in the game. You already raked that's good I think a little warmer weather and a light dose of fertilizer you should see a difference. If not it could be nimble weed that goes dormant in the winter n slow to go green


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

My front yard looks similar. The areas I was most concerned about are very slowly greening up. Lots of brown tips. When I raked with a metal tine rake, very little dead grass came out. It's weird because the only area of the lawn that is completely green is the shady side of the west side of the house, it was a full reno.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Here's what my front lawn looks like today, I hope both ours fully green up with no dead spots!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

This is my backyard as of this morning, the south side. It's 1.5 year old sod that takes longer to green up.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

My lawn doesn't look much better I already hand raked put down my Pre M. Probably in a week or two I'll give a lite feeding that moves it along quickly with some warm weather


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

nemesis256 said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > Go scrape at it with a rake.
> ...


Bingo.
Since its not coming up. Id take a few mintues fluffing it with a rake to try to "de-matt" it.
Its like a piece of bread smushed into a ball, try to seperate it so theres some air flow and sunlight can penetrate.


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Time to bump this. Things have improved but I still have sections that are completely brown. The parts where the mice dug tunnels in the snow still aren't growing either. What turned green first is actually looking like it could use a mow. It's been cool, but today is finally warming up and my measured soil temps are 55-60F. According to greecast we still haven't broken 50 degrees until today. Haven't put fertilizer or pre-m down yet but I might soon. Is there still hope?


----------



## Huntsw1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Throw some starter fertilizer down. Keep mowing and make sure it is getting watered. You will be fine by summer


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Huntsw1 said:


> Throw some starter fertilizer down. Keep mowing and make sure it is getting watered. You will be fine by summer


My soil has high phosphorus, at least it did last year. Just sent off a soil test so don't have recent values yet. There shouldn't be a need for starter fertilizer specifically right?


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

nemesis256 said:


> Huntsw1 said:
> 
> 
> > Throw some starter fertilizer down. Keep mowing and make sure it is getting watered. You will be fine by summer
> ...


I agree with your instinct, if you had high phos last year get a fert without it.

If greencast is still only at 50, you shouldn't be worried yet, still more waking up to do


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

One state south of you. My KBG looks like this every spring. Just fluff it a bit with a rake and feed a light dose of N and it will speed up. Make sure to give it water...not much rain for the NE this spring so far.


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

nemesis256 said:


> Huntsw1 said:
> 
> 
> > Throw some starter fertilizer down. Keep mowing and make sure it is getting watered. You will be fine by summer
> ...


A lot of the NE is very high in P. Dont add it if you dont need it.


----------



## GreenMountainLawn (Jul 23, 2019)

nemesis256 said:


> Time to bump this. Things have improved but I still have sections that are completely brown. The parts where the mice dug tunnels in the snow still aren't growing either. What turned green first is actually looking like it could use a mow. It's been cool, but today is finally warming up and my measured soil temps are 55-60F. According to greecast we still haven't broken 50 degrees until today. Haven't put fertilizer or pre-m down yet but I might soon. Is there still hope?


I'm still similar over here in VT. Just a slow wake up this spring. Cool temps, lack of humidity and somewhat dry recently (at least here). My soil temps have only just hit 50-55F as well. I'm dropping pre -m and light N drop this week timing with rain hopefully since I dont have irrigation.

I will say the vole damage might take a while. I have had extensive vole tunnels under snow cover the past few years that looked like an interstate highway in my yard. They chew and eat all grass down to the surface, but roots are still in place and it will grow back. It just takes quite a while. Mine as always filled in eventually.


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm in Maine and seeing the same! I'm definitely worried at how patchy and how dead/dry the not growing parts are. Unlike some others - if I pull on the dry dead looking parts it will come up. My lawn looked awesome last fall…. I mean really really good. I did scalp, scarify and aerate last late summer (September) but it came back good. I don't remember last spring being this bad and really hope this recovers….


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

kdxkid said:


> I'm in Maine and seeing the same! I'm definitely worried at how patchy and how dead/dry the not growing parts are. Unlike some others - if I pull on the dry dead looking parts it will come up. My lawn looked awesome last fall…. I mean really really good. I did scalp, scarify and aerate last late summer (September) but it came back good. I don't remember last spring being this bad and really hope this recovers….


Have you dig down to see if there's any grub issues going on?


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> kdxkid said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Maine and seeing the same! I'm definitely worried at how patchy and how dead/dry the not growing parts are. Unlike some others - if I pull on the dry dead looking parts it will come up. My lawn looked awesome last fall…. I mean really really good. I did scalp, scarify and aerate last late summer (September) but it came back good. I don't remember last spring being this bad and really hope this recovers….
> ...


I pulled back the dead grass, also going to the living grass - I don't see anything jumping out. Any tips on what to look for? I thought grubs wouldn't be an issue right now.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

kdxkid said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > kdxkid said:
> ...


Well neither did I. I had some spot that I thought I had winter die off. It could very well be that but I was digging out Poa triv spots in some areas down to 4-5", I found grubs. Adult sized grubs. I'm not sure if the dead grass had anything to do with it but there were other spots that I dug out that were awake and green, I didn't see any grubs in those areas. I sprayed the entire lawn with Dylox and it got watered in by the rain, I'm not sure if it penetrated that far down but I had to give it a try


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Where are you located and when did you see the grubs?

Do I just sick down and look for white things? How big? Etc? Sorry to ask but can you explain this to me like the 5 year old I am.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Massachusetts, when you pulled back on the living grass, did any of the turf pull back like a rug? Also you can grab a shovel,dig out a small area and flip it over and see if you see any. Not trying to freak you out but it could be a possibility.


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

I'll check tomorrow morning and report back - and show the shit condition of my yard…. For learning purposes. I've hit it 2 weekends ago with .25 # of N/M and will do so again this weekend


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@nemesis256 has your yard greened up since your initial post?


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Massachusetts, when you pulled back on the living grass, did any of the turf pull back like a rug? Also you can grab a shovel,dig out a small area and flip it over and see if you see any. Not trying to freak you out but it could be a possibility.


Checked this morning, and again this afternoon. 3 spots total - a few 'small spots' and one large (1 ft. diameter) spot where I completely peeled back the grass (transition from dead spot to growing). I don't see a single grub.

Also - the lawn appears to be improving (dead spots getting smaller) as opposed to growing... but still it looks like pictures of grub damage and also the I can pull up the dead areas easily. This is really confusing me.


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Here are a few photos - I would note areas that have gotten more sun are seeming to be doing better. I took soil temps the other day at around noon, and the areas that are green were around 50-54 degrees, the dead looking area (big patch) was 49 degrees. Really hope this is just the grass waking up. Spraying more N this evening as we are getting some rain.


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Here is last mid June for reference


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Massachusetts, when you pulled back on the living grass, did any of the turf pull back like a rug? Also you can grab a shovel,dig out a small area and flip it over and see if you see any. Not trying to freak you out but it could be a possibility.


What are your thoughts based on no grubs during inspection and also the pics? Could The grubs have done their damage and then left?


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @nemesis256 has your yard greened up since your initial post?


We had warmer temps over the weekend and I think it's improving but there's still some brown. I put down fertilizer a couple days ago in preparation for the rain we're currently getting. Warmer temps coming back after the rain. I hope with all these changes that things will really change in the next week.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@nemesis256 oh okay. Did you by chance overseed in the fall or maybe put down down? In the chance the grass hasn't matured yet.


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @nemesis256 oh okay. Did you by chance overseed in the fall or maybe put down down? In the chance the grass hasn't matured yet.


I did a full overseed mid/end August, then fertilizer mid September. Not sure what "maybe put down down?" is supposed to be, small error in your post. As far as not being mature, I didn't have many spots that were completely bare, so I have doubts that would be it. I'm thinking it has more to do with different grass species, or something weird in the soil like rocks in those spots.

Here's 2 pictures of the areas from my original post. The first one is through a window. The slight yellowing you see to the right of the tree is actually a reflection of my hand.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@nemesis256 it doesn't look too bad now. Give it time.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Do you see any green at all under all that dead grass? Anything trying to make its way up through the grass? According to your original post with the snow mold and matting. I mean you may have plan old dead spots. It's hard to tell but if the grass is coming up easy and there's no resistance, no insects, it's too early for fungus,etc. It could just be dead spots. But again, you have nothing to lose, it is what it is. You're better off waiting for more warm days and see what happens. You could drop some seed to maybe hold you over until fall, if those spots don't come back


----------

